# Thoughts on the RS Package on the 1LT



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm ready to purchase the 2014 Cruze and my dealer showed my a 1LT with RS package. Who has the RS Package? who prefers the Cruze with or without it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have an ECO MT but like the looks of the RS package a lot better.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 1LT RS, I wanted fog lights but also liked them being factory installed. Only the RS packaged cars and the LTZ come with fog lights from the factory. The RS package was also only $795 in 2012($650 in 2014), the dealer installed lights were Around $400 making the RS package the better value since your getting more than just the lights. 

I also liked the matching upper and lower front grills(though you can achieve this looks on a standard cruze). The smaller lower grill opening possibly offering a bit more protection for the AC condenser, thought the ECO grill shutters would probably be even better.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In addition to the visuals, the RS package includes the sport handling package.
Although I think that means different springs and sways, I know for sure it then will have the 'Z' link style rear axle.
That is standard on the non RS 2LT and LTZ.
The non RS 1LT has the standard suspension and basic rear axle.

Chevrolet, as usual, forgets to mention these things unless you hunt for them.
You will find the only reference in the sales brochure on the last page with the option groups.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> In addition to the visuals, the RS package includes the sport handling package.
> Although I think that means different springs and sways, I know for sure it then will have the 'Z' link style rear axle.


I have seen the RS package in Canada has the 18in LTZ rims standard, also listed as having the sport tuned suspension. The RS packaged here does get the zlink but have not seen any mention of upgraded suspension here in the USA. 

If I park next to a standard 1LT or LS(same exact tire size) my 1LT RS seems to sit a bit lower, my side mirror appears to be a few inches lower. So you may be correct there is a suspension difference as well.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Have a RS 1lt too. Definitely like the stylish front and rear bumpers. Do wish the RS had a sporty exhaust and not have it hidden, was actually asked once if my cruze was an electric car. Forgot why I didn't look into the 2lt cause I would prefer to have rear disk brakes than the 1lt drums. What color are thinking of getting?


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks all for the info. I'm looking at the Blue Ray Metallic. Tomorrow is the day if we pull the trigger on it!!!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> IIRC, the introductory 2011 model year Lordstown-built Cruze 1LT came standard with the Z-link independent rear suspension but then GM pulled it in model year 2012 to wring out costs from the car.


The 2012 1LT also had the Zlink, it was removed in 2013+ from the 1LT.


EDIT: In 2013+ you can get the Zlink on the 1LT, but only with the RS package, just wanted to clarify.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Z-link Independent Rear Suspension*



Robby said:


> In addition to the visuals, the RS package includes the sport handling package. Although I think that means different springs and sways, I know for sure it then will have the 'Z' link style rear axle. That is standard on the non RS 2LT and LTZ (while) the non RS 1LT has the standard suspension and basic rear axle.


*For me personally, the important bits of the RS package are the Sport Handling Package with Z-link independent rear suspension. These combined chassis changes offer up a significant, noticeable and enjoyable improvement to the car's driving dynamics.* The rest of the appearance items I could take or leave, mostly leave ... but to each his own.

IIRC, the introductory 2011 model year Lordstown-built Cruze 1LT came standard with Z-link independent rear suspension but then GM pulled it in model year 2012 to wring out costs from the car. The LS, a decent handler in its' own right, never had it. In most global markets outside North America, the Z-link rear suspension is _de rigueur _and I for one hope it makes a reappearance as standard kit on the next-generation Cruze II.

Finally, it's good to keep in mind that the competition never sleeps and Volkswagen is in the process of a complete refreshening of the North American Jetta with a new range of powerful and efficient petrol and diesel engines while incorporating their fully independent rear suspension standard on all models. Notable interior and exterior updates that reflect VW's latest design language as expressed in the Golf VII series are also in the pipeline.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

What the heck just happened here? Your post was above mine and I quoted you!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Thanks, and a tip o'me hat !!*



spacedout said:


> The 2012 1LT also had the Zlink, it was removed in 2013+ from the 1LT. *EDIT: In 2013+ you can get the Zlink on the 1LT, but only with the RS package, just wanted to clarify.*


*spacedout*, thanks for the claification.:th_coolio:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> What the heck just happened here?
> Your post was above mine and I quoted you!


Don't know, I guess the system hiccuped (but all's well that ends well).


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

I have the RS and I like it much better than the non RS model. Worth the money in my opinion. Looks much sportier and upscale.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Love the RS package. Mine in a 14 ls1 in Atlantis Blue. Good luck and happy driving!on your Cuze


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

fastduo said:


> I have the RS and like it much better than the non RS model. Worth the money in my opinion. Looks much sportier & upscale.


There's no denying the RS package offers loads of style, performance and value for the money. At $650 in MY 2014, it's hands-down the single best no BS option for people who enjoy driving.
_*
fastduo, nice-looking ride*_.


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Joegonzales22 said:


> View attachment 67601
> View attachment 67609
> View attachment 67593


I was between the Atlantis Blue and the Blue Ray Metallic.


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> There's no denying the RS package offers loads of style, performance and value for the money. At $650 in MY 2014, it's hands-down the single best no BS option for people who enjoy driving.
> _*
> fastduo, nice-looking ride*_.


Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was as well!! Can't go wrong either way Lego man.


----------



## XxH0neyBadger (Oct 18, 2013)

i have 2012 1lt rs and the only thing i regret is not going ahead and getting the ltz RS but the 1lt rs is still good i love it


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a 2014 1LT with RS. It appears to me from the info on the Chevy site that the RS package is just aesthetics and NO upgrade to the suspension!!!! Am I missing sumthin"???

Here's the description right off Chevy 

*RS Package*
Make a great look even better with the RS Package that includes:


Unique front and rear fascias
Lower body moldings
Rear spoiler
On LT models, also includes fog lamps and uplevel instrument cluster with chrome trim rings; this content is already standard on all LTZ models
Included with Sun, Sound and Sport Package on 2LT and LTZ models.

The RS package was similar in 2013 with no mention of upgraded suspension. Again right from the Chevy site!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That is all I have ever seen listed for the US cruze with RS package. It does included the rear z-link suspension as well, but from everything I have seen you get the standard springs for the model cruze you order. The 2LT/LTZ do get the sport tuned suspension, even without the RS package.

I mentioned it on the first page, I believe the RS package in Canada includes the 18in LTZ wheels and sport tuned suspension.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

N8zdad,
If you go to the page where you can compare models, insert a 1LT in the first column and a 2LT next to it.
Look at the spec indicating 'Compound crank rear axle with z-link.'
The 2LT shows the z-link standard (yellow dot) the 1LT shows it as optional (white dot).

That is the only time it is listed but it spells it out on the window sticker alongside the RS option package.

Rob


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a 14 2LT Cruze with sun and sound, convenience, and RS Packages. Each one of those options is well worth it. 

right off GM Canada's webpage:

Selection of RS Appearance Package

Requires that you choose:

-Ground Effects Package
-Rear Decklid Spoiler
-18" Double 5-Spoke Silver-Painted Alloy
-Tires: P225/45R18-SL 91W AS BW
-Uplevel Instrument Panel Cluster
-4-Wheel Antilock 4-Wheel Disc Power Brakes
-Fog Lamps
-Rear Compound Crank with Z Link Design


The total price of this vehicle will increase by $1,875


 Sun & Sound Package  $1,100 
-Power Sliding Sunroof
-Pioneer Premium 9-Speaker System250 watts. Includes amplifier.


Upper Dash Storage Delete



 Convenience Package $180
 



-Driver/Front Passenger Illuminated Vanity Mirrors 
-Inside Rearview Auto-Dimming Mirror


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the looks of the front as stated....but the rear is kinda sloppy lol, i also have the Z-Link with DGRs coilovers since day one never any problems love the suspension of the cruze. Even all my buddies love it haha, "feels tight" , "sporty"....even my pops who only drives italian cars lol.....LOVES my cruze. 

^well i kinda lied, he used to....ever since i installed the coilovers he stopped talking to me lol.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a 2014 1LT/RS in Blue Ray. Great car. Couldn't tell you about the suspension specs, but this little car handles very well IMO. I have taken it around right turns as decent speed and it held the road very well. If only I could get some of the electronic's issues cleared up id be even happier


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

The Z link is pretty obvious if you look for it. I can definitely see it on my 2012 1LT (No RS, built in 06/2012), if you're thinking of buying a Cruze and you're at the dealership anyhow it might simply be easier to just take a quick look under the rear bumper of the model you're thinking of buying and seeing if it's there.

And my take on the RS package - looks cool, but given that I live in a very hilly area and run into the occasional badly designed driveway that slopes too much, I'd be afraid of things that make the car's ground clearance even less. The Cruze already sits pretty low to the ground, I've seen at least a few people whack their front bumper on large curbs but have thus far been lucky that only the rubber air dam on mine has eaten any curbs.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Robby said:


> In addition to the visuals, the RS package includes the sport handling package.
> Although I think that means different springs and sways, I know for sure it then will have the 'Z' link style rear axle.
> That is standard on the non RS 2LT and LTZ.
> The non RS 1LT has the standard suspension and basic rear axle.
> ...


This was not true the first two years of production. They changed this on the 1lt in 2013 or 2014. the only difference between the LT and LT rs was the cosmetic changes with the grill, facias, and chrome around the speedos for the first two years. the only difference in the later years was the 1lt without the rs package did not have the z-link suspension and with the rs package you get the zlink suspension but the springs are the same.


----------



## 555hp (Mar 21, 2014)

For GM's most accurate features, consider going to the link below. You will need to enter a few basic selections, and once you get the selctor box on the upper right, select Cruze. You can then get all the details you want and what is included in the RS selection on the 1LT.

We just got the LTZ with RS package, as the $1000 Sun and Sound discount made it worth it (you get $1000 off when you order the sunroof, upgraded sound, and RS package).


GM Online Order / Reference Guide


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2014 Cruze Models & Specs*

According to information provided by Chevrolet for Cruzen built for sale in the United States, in model year 2014 only the Cruze 2LT and Cruze Diesel come standard with the Sport-tuned suspension. All other USDM Cruze models are outfitted with the base rear compound crank suspension, except models optioned with the RS package which adds the Z-link to the rear compound crank suspension for enhanced stability. The Sport-tuned suspension neither available as a standalone option nor included in the RS package.

This is the sad truth ... Major Bummer ;(


*2014 Cruze Models & Specs*​


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

What about the LTZ? It certainly has the sport tuned suspension as well. Think my 1LT 16in rims are like 20lbs, LTZ 18in rims are 28-30lb. Because of the extra weight of the heavier wheels is part of the reason GM even has the so called sport tuned suspension. 

In 2011 the 2LT did not come standard with the sport tuned suspension, 17in wheels or rear discs. It had drums and 1LT style 16in wheels. There was an optional package to add 17in wheels, rear discs and sport tuned suspension. The 2011 2LT with this package is easy to spot since it uses a different 17in wheel than the 2012+ 2LT. You can see the 2011 optional 17in rims below. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/4807-17-oem-cruze-upgraded-wheels.html


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Sport-tuned Suspension*



spacedout said:


> What about the LTZ? It certainly has the sport tuned suspension as well.


*spacedout,*

I would have thought so, too, but, after checking multiple official GM Chevrolet web pages and documents, the only two 2014 models I could find available with the Sport-tuned suspension were the 2LT and the Cruze Diesel. I was dumbstruck with the marketing geniuses at Renaissance Center's choices on availability of this option because as far as I'm concerned the Sport-tuned suspension with Z-link should be a standalone option for all models other than the LS. It's a safety as well as driving experience enhancement item in my book.

Now in Canada and other global markets it's a whole different story. For all I know the Sport-tuned suspension may have been more widely available in US model Cruzes in prior years. Heaping misery upon woe, if most Chevrolet salespeople I've met are indicators of product awareness, we're in bad shape. With rare exception, they don't know a compound crank from a tire iron.

Why don't you put this question to the ladies at Chevy Customer Care to noodle over? Let's see if they can go the extra mile for the CruzeTALK team. C'mon girls, we know you can answer questions inquiring minds need to know.
- o0o -

*GM Renaissance Center World Headquarters, Detroit, Michigan*

​


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Very strange, I know for sure the 2011-2012 cruze LTZ does have the sport tuned suspension. but never noticed if the 2013 was listed with it. I just started looking around online as well, can not find any mention of the Sport Tuned Suspension and the LTZ anywhere on a 2014 cruze.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I know I'm late to the party...I bought my car without the RS package. I had the option of the same car (or my personal favorite...Rainforest Green Metallic) with the RS package, but I decided against it because of my future plans. 

BTW, mine is a 2014 1LT in Blue Ray Metallic with the Tech and Driver's Convenience packages.

The RS looks great....sporty looking, like the RS badging itself, the rear spoiler, the fogs, everything. 

However, for me...my plans were to get the factory fog kit...paid $185 shipped. Saved money over getting the whole package since that's REALLY the only part of the RS package I truly wanted. I want to go for a little more sleeper look. 

My plans will include intake, DP, MP, Trifecta Tune, Forge BOV for now. I may go further and go E85, Bosch injectors, ZZP intercooler. Probably wouldn't do much more than that power wise. My other plans that are key to my setup...suspension/handling/chassis...Ultra Racing bars (front and rear tower bars, rear lower bar, possibly others). Also coilovers (or possibly the Bilstein B8 shocks/struts with H&R springs). And finally, 18" wheels...preferably LTZ wheels, but aftermarket will probably be cheaper and I can find the right style.

I want my car to handle and I want it lower.

With the RS package it would sit too low and I'd be afraid of scraping. Ultimately that is my main reason for not getting it.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Very strange, I know for sure the 2011-2012 cruze LTZ does have the sport tuned suspension. but never noticed if the 2013 was listed with it. I just started looking around online as well, can not find any mention of the Sport Tuned Suspension and the LTZ anywhere on a 2014 cruze.


I have the 2014 brochure that I got when I picked up my car in December. The Sport Tuned is on 2LT and LTZ models. Z Link is also on those models...and available on 1LT with RS. I don't remember if Sport Tuned is on Eco or Diesel as I don't feel like digging out the brochure right now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello All, 

I was able to look into this question further. Only the 2014 2LT, LTZ, and Diesel come standard with the suspension RPO GNG. This is the suspension, rear, compound crank with Z-link for enhanced rear stability. 









Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*On a Clear Day I Can See Forever*



Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello All,
> I was able to look into this question further. Only the 2014 2LT, LTZ, and Diesel come standard with the suspension RPO GNG. This is the suspension, rear, compound crank with Z-link for enhanced rear stability.
> 
> Erica Tiffany
> Chevrolet Customer Care


_*Erica Tiffany dear,*_
Thick chap I sometimes be, would you please hold my hand and reassure me that the 2014 LTZ gets the identical Sport-tuned suspension as the 2LT and Diesel models? Springs, dampers, other bits & suchlike? You're a *poppet*, luv!



Chevy Customer Care said:


> _*"We work right here!"*_


Bet it's a gorgeous view from a window seat on a sunny, cloudless day!

_~ ~ ~ Click image below to see Erica's fashionable RenCen office ~ ~ ~_

​


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> My other plans that are key to my setup...suspension/handling/chassis...Ultra Racing bars (front and rear tower bars, rear lower bar, possibly others). Also coilovers (or possibly the Bilstein B8 shocks/struts with H&R springs). And finally, 18" wheels...preferably LTZ wheels, but aftermarket will probably be cheaper and I can find the right style.
> 
> I want my car to handle and I want it lower.
> 
> With the RS package it would sit too low and I'd be afraid of scraping. Ultimately that is my main reason for not getting it.


Your car would be no lower with the RS package or without with the same aftermarket suspension installed. 

One advantage you have without the RS package, your car is lighter so it should be a bit faster. Seen this with my previous 2004 cavalier, everyone wanted the LS Sport cavalier, yet one could buy the base model without the added ground effects and have a car with a few ticks faster 1/4 mile time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was able to look into this question further. Only the 2014 2LT, LTZ, and Diesel come standard with the suspension RPO GNG. This is the suspension, rear, compound crank with Z-link for enhanced rear stability.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this, however your RPO code is for the rear zlink suspension component, which we already know is standard on the 2LT, Diesel and LTZ(available with RS package on 1LT). However your helpful post pointed me in the right direction, the RPO code list. 

From my checking it seems the Cruze RPO code for sport tuned suspension is RPO XJ2, anyone want to check if the 2014+ LTZ has this RPO code?


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I was wondering if adding the sport tuned suspension would be a good add on to my 1LT RS....or if I should just go with bilstein shocks and springs. I wanna start on my suspension mods come summer, kinda wanna go with oem parts. Should add I'm gonna be auto crossing this summer hopefully. Just waiting on my tax return at the moment.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I love my 1LT RS


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

For the money the after market parts are probably the way to go.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Your car would be no lower with the RS package or without with the same aftermarket suspension installed.
> 
> One advantage you have without the RS package, your car is lighter so it should be a bit faster. Seen this with my previous 2004 cavalier, everyone wanted the LS Sport cavalier, yet one could buy the base model without the added ground effects and have a car with a few ticks faster 1/4 mile time.


The RS ride height is the same in terms of springs, but the front bumper has the RS piece added...it makes the clearance a little less especially when pulling into curb spaces. My buddy has one with RS and there's a slight difference. With how low I'd like to go, I don't need any issues there.

And I know all about the weight difference, my other car is an 07 Cobalt LS...no power options or anything...lightest Cobalt produced. With my bolt ons and tune it was relatively quick...not fast by any means though. Would have been pretty fast had I gone the SC route.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Thank you for posting this, however your RPO code is for the rear zlink suspension component, which we already know is standard on the 2LT, Diesel and LTZ(available with RS package on 1LT). However your helpful post pointed me in the right direction, the RPO code list.
> 
> From my checking it seems the Cruze RPO code for sport tuned suspension is RPO XJ2, anyone want to check if the 2014+ LTZ has this RPO code?




Hello All, 

I was able to look further into this for you guys. Here is all the information I found. The RPO XJ2 is for the lowered, sport Chassis. I did not see this RPO code listed anywhere on the order guide information. However, I did see on the Chevrolet website it is offered for the 2LT and the Diesel. One way I know for sure to see if this was available on the LTZ is for Spacedout to send me his VIN and I look at his build sheet. I will continue to look into this for you guys. 

By the way, it is a beautiful view. To the left, you can see Comerica Park (baseball stadium) and to the right, we can see Canada. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL, my vin would not be helpful, my car is a 2012 1LT so it would be missing the sport tuned suspension. Plus I could just as easily look at the glove box RPO code list to try and find the XJ2 code. 

We just need to find someone with a 2014 LTZ and have them check the RPO code list in their car. 

Thank you, appreciate your assistance with this.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> LOL, my vin would not be helpful, my car is a 2012 1LT so it would be missing the sport tuned suspension. Plus I could just as easily look at the glove box RPO code list to try and find the XJ2 code.
> 
> We just need to find someone with a 2014 LTZ and have them check the RPO code list in their car.
> 
> Thank you, appreciate your assistance with this.


Wish I saw this thread sooner, I was parked next to a Enterprise LTZ RS for the past 4 days at my hotel. The vin and z link would have been easy to spot(after actively looking under as they backed in every time).






CW_ said:


> The Z link is pretty obvious if you look for it. I can definitely see it on my 2012 1LT (No RS, built in 06/2012), if you're thinking of buying a Cruze and you're at the dealership anyhow it might simply be easier to just take a quick look under the rear bumper of the model you're thinking of buying and seeing if it's there.
> 
> And my take on the RS package - looks cool, but given that I live in a very hilly area and run into the occasional badly designed driveway that slopes too much, I'd be afraid of things that make the car's ground clearance even less. The Cruze already sits pretty low to the ground, I've seen at least a few people whack their front bumper on large curbs but have thus far been lucky that only the rubber air dam on mine has eaten any curbs.



My ECO has lowered stance and it scrapes with the non RS bumpers on some driveways and the cement pillars in parking spots. What was the eco suspension after Z link was deleted 13 MY and up?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I keep reading post on here claiming the RS package is some how lower than the standard cruze. The only difference,the front bumper cover comes down 1 inch farther. The RS also does not have the lower black lip attached which actually make all standard cruze sit just as low.

I live in a very hilly area and have no problems bottoming out entering/exiting driveways. I also go slow and always try to enter a driveway at a slight angle to avoid hitting the front(I would do this with any car though). 

The ECO & diesel actually sits much lower in the front than any other models since it has an even larger front lip attached.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

GNG (SUSPENSION, REAR ENHANCED) and XJ2 (SPORT TUNED SUSPENSION) are listed on the RPO code sticker and build sheet on my 2014 2LT, but like Erica posted, XJ2 doesn't appear anywhere on the order guide website.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Last year I had my Cruze dumped for a test, my RS bumper looks like metal lol......lets not even go there eh.... 
But whats stance without a couple of scratches? wait till the rotiforms get installed....ill have a surprise for everyone!


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

My 2014 LT RS has option code GNG & XJ2

I think the RS package is a must have since it's just $650


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

and as stated before^^....both standard and rs cars are the same height lol.....lets just say its an optical illusion and move on with our lives.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Both my Wife and I have 1LT's with the RS package. I wouldn't have it any other way honestly. Hers is a 2012 and mine is a 2014.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

i love my rs. It does grab the road pretty nice. I took a few turns the other day going at a decent speed. It made me smile hard. i'm just stumped on what to freaking do for exhaust. I DONT LIKE THE BACK BUMPER -_-


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I plan on swapping the RS rear bumper with a base model bumper and adding a diffuser of some sort to sport up the back end.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I plan to have the sideways water trapping muffler removed and relying on the turbo, 2 cats and the resonator to quiet things down, should only cost $50. If I hate the sound I will probably buy the Borla exhaust and trim the rear RS bumper cover the tiny bit necessary.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> I plan on swapping the RS rear bumper with a base model bumper and adding a diffuser of some sort to sport up the back end.


i guess if you have the time and money. any idea what the bumper costs? and paint


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ i was going to do the same thing but just didnt find it worth it....i got quoted $200 with tax and probably another $300-600 for quality paint id guess? + labour


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

You would be further ahead to find someone to swap bumpers


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe 300/400$ for a bumper w/backup assist and my dad knows a guy who does paint and could possibly get a deal on paint. Probably with everything (rear bumper/paint/diffuser) looking at maybe 600$/700$. Pure speculation at the moment. I hate the stock RS bumper.....wish it had a camaro RS style rear bumper which looks sporty and aggressive.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Couldnt find anyone in Canada willing to swap, a couple members from the U.S. were interested back in 2011' but shipping it would be a ***** lol. i just plastidipped the chrome for now im happy with it. 



mtomac said:


> You would be further ahead to find someone to swap bumpers


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> ^ i was going to do the same thing but just didnt find it worth it....i got quoted $200 with tax and probably another $300-600 for quality paint id guess? + labour


Yeah I got quoted almost $1K for a RS bumper painted. If I can find a front end damaged one in a U Pull It yard, I will go that route and have it shipped. My bumper is damaged from hit in run so difuser is pointless where the damage is.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

i'm not going to pay over 500 dollars just to get a different bumper, unless I sit on a few paychecks, and I eventually have money to blow. Ill just either try and find a nice muffler I can have setup with custom piping, or just get the trubendz mandrel catback. Or at the very least, get a muffler that has a downward bend like the stock exhaust, and get 2.25 or 2.5" piping from the catback and delete the muffler/resonator.


----------



## gthompson388 (Mar 27, 2014)

get the RS package well worth it


----------



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

I have the 2013 2LT RS and it actually did NOT come with rear disc brakes. Not sure if the 2014 does, I honestly think Chevy is wishy washy with its labeling of the 1LT vs the 2LT. I can't for the life of me figure out the difference between my 2LT and the 1LT


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Mohawkbear said:


> I have the 2013 2LT RS and it actually did NOT come with rear disc brakes. Not sure if the 2014 does, I honestly think Chevy is wishy washy with its labeling of the 1LT vs the 2LT. I can't for the life of me figure out the difference between my 2LT and the 1LT


At least for the 2014 models, the additions on the 2LT vs. 1LT are leather seats, rear disk brakes, z-link rear suspension, My Link standard, and 17-inch wheels.


----------



## smashlei9h (May 25, 2014)

I have an RS 1LT, which comes with a different spoiler (not much of one, if you ask me), a "premium sound system"(more speakers, great sound quality), less road noise, smoother handling, sunroof, different layout of buttons in vehicle, fog lights, body kit package.


----------



## smashlei9h (May 25, 2014)

[






attach]83946[/attach]


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

wow lots of old threads are getting bumped! :signlol:


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

The only thing I don't like about the RS is that fugly rear bumper. Sorry to anyone who prefers it, but IMO it really cheapens the look of the car and looks out of place. 

My dad has a RS, and it's not bad. I just... that fing bumper! Ha! 

He's jealous of my LTZ though  


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> wow lots of old threads are getting bumped! :signlol:


Oh, I just noticed that lol! Oops. I don't pay attention, I just click on "new posts" and go from there. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> The only thing I don't like about the RS is that fugly rear bumper. Sorry to anyone who prefers it, but IMO it really cheapens the look of the car and looks out of place.


I'm just the opposite and after we were hit from behind I installed a RS bumper on a non-RS car.
What I don't like about the RS is the rocker moldings(too many extra holes) and the lip spoiler, they should have installed the AUS spec pedestal spoiler.


----------

